# In-Car Camera London to Bath (1963)



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Recognize any of it Now? Where is all the traffic?






Happy New Year.

Roger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

London to Bath in less than 10 minutes is going some - even in a "Jag"

Got to love the Conductor waving the traffic back so the bus could make the right turn

Newbury (with the 4 legged market shed thing) is still a nightmare but the A4 to Hungerford is a nice road on the bike.

Triumph Herald overtaking a Jag?? - cheeky blighter!! (or was it a Vitesse???)

Marlborough looks much the same today - nice and wide with parking down the middle.

Nice post Prof20 - Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was nice to see some of the old motors, but not many motorcycles, too much dosh darn sarf even then eh :wink: :wink: 

Oh to have been able to see the same film in HD though.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

enjoyed that thanks


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I liked the fact that there were wrong lane hoggers even when there was no traffic! Chap in Singer Gazelle (was it?) eventually moving over and waving the Jag past with a distinct hint of resentment.

Brian


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

babyrhino said:


> I liked the fact that there were wrong lane hoggers even when there was no traffic! Chap in Singer Gazelle (was it?) eventually moving over and waving the Jag past with a distinct hint of resentment.
> 
> Brian


Ditto! Thanks for a lovely look back. Loved to see all the old cars as well.

Gary


----------

